# With or without cellophane?



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

I am a newbie and will start stocking my new humidor in a couple of days, which brings me to the question at hand. Should i store the cigars "with or without their cellophane"? There has been tons of conflicts on this topic. I am looking to be pursuaded either way since ive never stocked on cigars myself. 

What does our wonderful site of Puff.com think??


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

We think you should take the cello off

We think you should leave the cello on

We think you are going to need to make your own determination like we all did

Congratulations on asking the only question that will never get a solid answer on Puff.com ound: 

Welcome to the pond!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

i say you take the cello off of the cigars that come wrapped and put them on the cigars you buy that dont come wrapped :dizzy:


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Was expecting some of these answers. Just was wondering was has worked well for each individual. Trying to soak up all the wisdom i can!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

No one can tell you what will work for you. You have to figure it out for yourself. 

What we can do is tell you what we do and why.

I do both. In my humi, I have large partitions in the bottom (it's a custom built humi) where I keep the bundles I buy. All those get the cello taken off. In the upper shelves where I may keep more than a couple of any particular type, like I have 10 RP I press and 15 CAO Brazilios. Those, since they are all the same and are not mingling with any other type of cigar, get their cellos taken off. Now if in a tray I have mixed cigars I leave the cello on, one to protect them wile I dig through them looking for a smoke, and 2 to stop any chance of the flavors mingling. I know it takes a very long time for the oils to marry from one brand of cigar to another, but it's just my OCD way of keeping my cigars. If in the bottom I ever have to keep 2 types of bundles in the same partition, I will separate them with one row having their cellos on.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> i say you take the cello off of the cigars that come wrapped and put them on the cigars you buy that dont come wrapped :dizzy:


LMFAO!!!

OP, I pull cello off the every one of _my_ cigars. I do buy cigars to pass out, bomb out, trade so if those have cello, they will stay with cello.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The consensus seems to be that removing the cellophane might be better for more quickly acclimating your smokes to the environment of your humidor, and might be better for aging. And that leaving the cellophane on is good for protecting the cigars against damage to the wrappers from rearranging them in your humidor, and for when you start trading with other members (mailing, that is).

I started out removing all of the cellophanes before putting them in my humidor, simply because I thought they looked nicer that way. I got a few nicks on some wrappers, and very quickly realized how much of a chore it is to sit and remove cellophanes from a whole box of cigars (or two or MORE!) at a time, and decided it was better for me to just leave them on until I got ready to smoke.

Personally, I don't buy the whole "different cigars marrying" thing. Maybe with vastly different cigars, sitting in one spot touching each other for MANY years. But I don't think it makes any difference over the short to intermediate term (weeks to months).

Do whatever you're comfortable doing, there's no wrong answer.

Since I brought up trading with other members, and you're new, I'd like to give you a couple of suggestions, in case you don't know about these excellent resources here:

First, do the Newbie Sampler Trade:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html
A great way to try some new stuff and get your feet wet trading cigars.

Next, do the Newbie PIF:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/264383-noob-pif.html


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

_And the Lord said... "Let there be cello." & it was... And he saw that it was good..._


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

It's all a matter of what you personally enjoy. With that being said my personal preference is to take the cello off. I like the way it looks.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys...im leaning towards leaving the cello on with cigars i may smoke quickly and wont stay in the humi very long. And taking cello off with the cigars i want to age a couple of month and trying to keep them seperated with cedar lining. Let's see how that works for me. 

Now....some sticks come in cases....such as some RP and Trinidad (cuba) which i enjoy very much. Should i follow the same rules with these as i intend to follow which i just stated above??


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

honestly ... just be a lazy @ss and put em in your humi the way you get em! :mrgreen:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

My opinion:

if it is in a humidor that will be opened frequently and the cigars will be handled a lot, keep the wraps on. The wraps will give an added level of protection against the handling and especially the humidity changes. 

If it is in a humidor where there will not be a lot of opening and there is a good maintenance of humidity, you can take the cellos off (or still keep them on).


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> Personally, I don't buy the whole "different cigars marrying" thing. Maybe with vastly different cigars, sitting in one spot touching each other for MANY years. But I don't think it makes any difference over the short to intermediate term (weeks to months).
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/264383-noob-pif.html


I would agree. Short term, no big difference, but long term, yeah.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have always been told that if you have alot of the same then its ok the remove cello, as long as they won't come in contact with any other type. If you have an assortment of cigars then it's best to leave them on.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BKDW said:


> My opinion:
> 
> if it is in a humidor that will be opened frequently and the cigars will be handled a lot, keep the wraps on. The wraps will give an added level of protection against the handling and especially the humidity changes.
> 
> If it is in a humidor where there will not be a lot of opening and there is a good maintenance of humidity, you can take the cellos off (or still keep them on).


BOOYAA!!!

You are correct sir...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jbrown287 said:


> I have always been told that if you have alot of the same then its ok the remove cello, as long as they won't come in contact with any other type. If you have an assortment of cigars then it's best to leave them on.


Makes no difference unless you plan on having them touching for many years. (think 15 or 20)


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome. When i finally get my humidor stabalized and start storing...i guess i will see how it works for me first hand. Im excited to get it going already. I will def keep the site posted with my overall experience. 

Thanks again e everyone.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess it _has_ been a month since this question was last asked. My watch must be slow.

.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

cubanrob19 said:


> i say you take the cello off of the cigars that come wrapped and put them on the cigars you buy that dont come wrapped :dizzy:


 holy crap that is funny!!! I think im gonna do that next time i make a B&M pickup!! right there at the counter!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I leave mine on... Makes my OCD storing method easier.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm also pretty new to this and was having the same thoughts as the OP. The best solution I heard was: "leave it on until you consider yourself to not be a newbie." I can't remember who said it, but it made sense to me. The original point was to protect the cigars until you are sure you know how to store them effectively.

I think they look better w/o the wrapper, but I store them as they come.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

bhuang61 said:


> I think they look better w/o the wrapper, but I store them as they come.


 do you buy them to look at or to smoke?? IMHO, any BOTL that comes over to my house will recognize why cigars are in the cello, and any other schmo that i let in my home who comments on my sticks not being pretty enough b/c i left the cello on, will never touch my stash!! However they come is how they sleep. (not pointing the bony finger of shame at you seein as you keep em how they come):fear:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Cletus said:


> I guess it _has_ been a month since this question was last asked. My watch must be slow.
> 
> .


Well, in the past month I have converted from wrapped to unwrapped myself.

If for no other reason than I enjoy the aroma I get when venturing into the Humi


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Leaving the cello on...

Pros:
- Doesn't react to humidity changes so quickly
- Doesn't marry with other cigars
- Mould doesn't transfer from one cigar to another
- Beetles don't transfer from one cigar to another
- You don't damage your cigars in the unwrapping (I find old cello almost cracks off whereas new cello is harder to remove)

Cons:
- Cigars don't marry
- Cigars age more slowly
- Cigars don't look as nice in your humi

I used to unwrap all my cigars but after I had a whole box go mouldy and saw that the wrapped ones were fine, I'm leaving the cello on!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Siv said:


> Leaving the cello on...
> 
> Pros:
> - Doesn't react to humidity changes so quickly
> ...


Responses in blue.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Responses in blue.


So what you're saying is, "leave the cello on?!"


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive experimented doing both and i always feel that cello off is better, unless your going to send them out in a bomb, then leave the cello on and let the recipient make that decision :dizzy:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Siv said:


> So what you're saying is, "leave the cello on?!"


LOL I store mine the way they come.

There really is no right and wrong way, just personal preference. I was just pointing out a couple of things that may not have been clear to newer guys. Wouldn't want them thinking they could store in cello and never worry about getting mold or beetles spreading.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> do you buy them to look at or to smoke?? IMHO, any BOTL that comes over to my house will recognize why cigars are in the cello, and any other schmo that i let in my home who comments on my sticks not being pretty enough b/c i left the cello on, will never touch my stash!! However they come is how they sleep. (not pointing the bony finger of shame at you seein as you keep em how they come):fear:


Not to be too much of a smart ass, but I buy them to EXPERIENCE them. Part of that experience is admiring them in my humidor and choosing the next victim. Another part is the smell. Another part is the cutting and lighting.

Oh, yeah, I can't imagine anybody I would know making a comment about how my smokes aren't pretty enough, and I wouldn't either. So, my observation about looks was purely personal. In other words *I* like it.

Remember what Fernando says..."It's not how you feel, it's how you look. And you look marvelous!"


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Well, in the past month I have converted from wrapped to unwrapped myself.
> 
> If for no other reason than I enjoy the aroma I get when venturing into the Humi


Yup - that's me.



ARCHAIC said:


> do you buy them to look at or to smoke??


Both - also to smell, touch, wear the band, etc. It's the whole package for me. I don't handle them until they're marching toward the firing squad, but the feel of a good cigar is part of the experience. I store sans cello unless I'm planning to send them to someone.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

This beetle thing has me a little freaked out. How common are they? Does the temp need to be above 79 in order to start fearing for the worst or would they come at lower temps? Im erasing my new humi now and my temp stays between 74-77....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Rp15x said:


> This beetle thing has me a little freaked out. How common are they? Does the temp need to be above 79 in order to start fearing for the worst or would they come at lower temps? Im erasing my new humi now and my temp stays between 74-77....


74 is right on what I consider the danger line. 77 is just asking for trouble. Some people go through their smoking journey with fairly high temps and never get beetles. Some people store at around 70* and still end up getting beetles. it is just one of those things that while not commonplace, it does happen.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow. I can't seem to keep the temp down. The rh is stable between 66-68 right where i want it. But this temp is giving me a headache. Im all out of options... any suggestions? Im dying to stock my humidor already....


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

I purchased some opus x that came in the 3 slot metal case. What is the best way to store them? Should they be taken completely out of the case or just leave the top off and sit inside?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Kook said:


> I purchased some opus x that came in the 3 slot metal case. What is the best way to store them? Should they be taken completely out of the case or just leave the top off and sit inside?


Either way, doesn't matter as long as they still can get air somehow.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is what I do when it comes to cello. I have a 20 ct humi where I keep sticks that are going to be smoked fairly soon (within a month). All the sticks in my 20 ct have the cello taken off since once they are in there I only open it to pull a smoke out and I know ahead of time which smoke it will be. All my other sticks are kept in a cooler-dor and whether they are in boxes or in trays, I keep the cello on them. My cooler-dor gets re-arranged quite often and without the cello the cigars are prone to damage.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I leave mine on, but clip the sealed end off. Personal preference really, I like it this way so if I'm ever moving sticks around I don't have to worry too much about damaging them.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I leave them on if they come in them. Just a preference


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

When in doubt, Cellophane. Otherwise, go crazy.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

I leave mine cello'd. I like to write the date they enter my wineador on the cello w/ a sharpie so I know exactly how long they've been in there as some cigars do better after resting a while. I'll get unwrapped ones in PIFs and such, and they go in just the same, I try to write down (Google Docs Spreadsheet) when and who gave it to me.


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I've just been storing mine as I get them. Read all the arguments when I first started out and figured it just didn't matter.

As a side note, I do have some in cello for over 8 yrs now and noticed that on a couple brands the cello seems to have shrunk down nearly skin tight on the sticks while others the sticks seem to have shrunk to where the cello is really loose. All in the same cooler at the same RH and temps.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I used to remove all of my cellophane, then I decided to leave the sticks exactly as the manufacturer shipped them. I don't find that it makes a substantial difference either way - unless your stick goes swimming, like the Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 I fished out of the pool a while back (and smoked within minutes of doing so).


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been leaving my on, but I don't have a good reason for doing so. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I take mine off, but I keep them. As I finish smoking cigars, I stuff the cooled nubs into the empty cellophane wrappers. Once a wrapper gets full, I glue the open edge of the cellophane to the edge of the last nub in the wrapper. Then I paint it brown and add a ring saved from some other cigar.

I call them "cigausages."

Everyone who replied to this topic gets one. :sorry:

:bounce:


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I take mine off, but I keep them. As I finish smoking cigars, I stuff the cooled nubs into the empty cellophane wrappers. Once a wrapper gets full, I glue the open edge of the cellophane to the edge of the last nub in the wrapper. Then I paint it brown and add a ring saved from some other cigar.
> 
> I call them "cigausages."
> 
> ...


:cheer2:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I buy alot of 5ers so I usually take two off for myself and then keep the rest on so I can join in the PIF passes. I'm sure alot of people would rather have cigars that were not handled so much.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Once again thanks for the insight. I have come to the conclusion that i will leave my sticks in the humidor as i purchase them. So if the come with Cellos, they will stay on. I see this is a personal preference matter and in time i will come to my own way of doing things. 

Im a newbie so i like to admire my sticks as well as smoking them. So i believe leaving the cello on will protect them. 

And just to give an update on my humidor. I finally got it to stabalize at 67/73. Not bad for my first crack at it. And since then i put in my favorite 4 sticks. Padron 1964 Anniversario, Trinidad (cuba) robusto, Oliva series G, and Nester Miranda. 

My journey has only started.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

*I just came across this thread and my head exploded!*


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been storing as they come too.

However, I just bought some gurkha gran reserves and status which both come in individual glass tubes. Never tried them before so curiosity got the better of me. They should be arriving next week. But i digress. The glass tubes look like they are sealed shut, should i break the seal when i put them in the humidor to get some airflow or leave them as they come? 

With metal tins, I either open the top and leave it open or take them out entirely. However with these glass tubes I am not sure what i should do.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have always wanted to post in a cello or no cello thread. I have been keeping cigars as they come for about three years now and I would have to say I don't know.


The Puff award of the week goes to Tritones for coining the term "cigausages"


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

BigKev77 said:


> I have always wanted to post in a cello or no cello thread. I have been keeping cigars as they come for about three years now and I would have to say I don't know.
> 
> The Puff award of the week goes to Tritones for coining the term "cigausages"


:smoke2:


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is what works for me: If they come with cello on them, I leave it. I honestly don't think it makes any difference whatsoever; if it does I can't tell it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

What is this Cellophane you speak of? :cheeky::r


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Was mich nicht umbringst...only postpones the inevitable. Live a little and try both...see which you like. For me, no matter.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Storing on--Not storing off....


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm in the camp of leaving the cellophane on if it comes in it. I don't think it makes much difference either way.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> What is this Cellophane you speak of? :cheeky::r


Cellopane - (sell-o-pane) a thin plastic sheeting material used to replace broken window glass.

Cellopain - (chell-o-pain) the excruciating sounds of a child learning to play a fretless stringed instrument, such as violin, viola, or cello.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cellophane was invented in 1900.

Cigars as we know them today were invented in the 1500s.

How _did_ they age those cigars for all those centuries without cellophane?

Just messing with you - I'm not really a Luddite.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I leave them on because I am guilty of constantly fondling my sticks. lol. My wrappers are contstantly getting abused.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

Im guilty of the same. I have only a few sticks in there and ive held them everyday so far. Mostly to see how the cigars are maintaining in a 67/73 setting. And of course to admire the band and craftmanship of every cigars.

Knowledge is everything in this very, very, VERY expensive hobby....lol


----------



## Pope-of-Cigars (Aug 22, 2010)

I like to keep a few in each state------in my humble opinion it works both ways!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> I am guilty of constantly fondling my sticks.


Be careful or you'll go blind.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

After extensive study on the subject, I take off the cello before smoking them. Evidently burning cello is not healthy for you.

Who knew.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Some folks here like to date their cigars with stickers placed on the cello.

For me:

I store as I receive. That way I know that when I pull out a stick where the cello has yellowed that I am in for a fine tasting smoke!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

bigslowrock said:


> After extensive study on the subject, I take off the cello before smoking them. Evidently burning cello is not healthy for you.
> 
> Who knew.


What? You're supposed to take the cello off before smoking? You learn something new every day here!


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

I actually put the dates on my sticks too. Want to try and age them as much as i can....being they are the first sticks ive put in my humi. They will be my anniversary smokes....lol


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

What do you guys use to write the dates on the cello? Just a magic marker? Doesn't the ink soak through? Or smell?


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

I used a black sharpie...i didn't see it leak through at all.


----------



## RodneyCline (Aug 24, 2010)

I just like taking all the cello off. For me it is a fun process and the stick just look more handsome in the humi as a result.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

With the cello.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I always take the cellophane off and never really thought about why until now. Why? I don't know...


P.S. By the bye, I'm glad I googled this topic before asking what a cello (musical instrument) had to do with cigar smoking. Much less embarrassing this way.


----------



## DiegoPhil (Oct 30, 2010)

I keep the cello on, but thats just because i'm paranoid.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I leave the cello on, on about 1% of my sticks. I do this in case I don't want to load up a case or tubes on my way out the door. Cello on means easy transport and protects the wrapper from getting damaged in transit. Other than that ... cello off for storage in the humi's.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

I take almost all cello off my cigars. The only exceptions are when I have two different cigar brands that would otherwise touch. In effect, I use cellophane as a separator in my humidor. I find that the flavor of a cigar will smooth out more quickly with cellophane off. This is from personal experience and flavor preference. If you have several cigars of a single type (same box would be best), leave some in their cellophane and some without. Let them sit for a few months (patience is key). Try a couple of each and make sure to take notes while smoking. See which you prefer.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Entan said:


> If you have several cigars of a single type (same box would be best), leave some in their cellophane and some without. Let them sit for a few months (patience is key). Try a couple of each and make sure to take notes while smoking. See which you prefer.


+1 Excellent advice, a very straight forward way to determine if you prefer the flavour of a wrapped vs. unwrapped cigar.


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

I always remove the cellos. I believe they age faster this way. I've discovered, in the past, a couple cigars that I forgot to remove the cello from....and then 6-7 months later, I light it up. Clearly, they did not age the same way as the ones without cellos


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok, stupid question time. Can cigars take on the taste of the cello? Because I swear that is what I am tasting with some cigars I bought that had been aged 20+ years.

Another dumb question: cello can breath right? It just resricts the amount of humidity that can pass into the cigar. Which also makes me wonder if using a sharpie is a good idea; maybe that smell can transfer into the flavor of the cigar?


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

With out..


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm a cello biggot. I always leave them on. They seem to keep better for me. Maybe i'm just too rough with them. But at this point i'm actually biased to the point where i'll buy a cigar with cello before one without. If I have a cigar without one, i'll smoke it before ones with one.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Another dumb question: cello can breath right? It just resricts the amount of humidity that can pass into the cigar. Which also makes me wonder if using a sharpie is a good idea; maybe that smell can transfer into the flavor of the cigar?


Wikipedia:



> ...when DuPont built the first cellophane manufacturing plant in the US. Cellophane saw limited sales in the US at first since while it was waterproof, it was not moisture proof-it held water *but was permeable to water vapor.* This meant that it was unsuited to packaging products that required moisture proofing.


it further states:



> Cellophane is the most popular material for manufacturing cigar packaging; its permeability to moisture makes cellophane the perfect product for this application as cigars must be allowed to "breathe" while in storage.


*Basically, it doesn't matter.*


----------



## Wombozie (Jun 22, 2010)

If they came wrapped in cello, I usually just keep the cello on until I am ready to smoke it.


----------



## joes2joes (Jan 5, 2008)

Hell no cello


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

All right thread necrophilia I love it.

Here are my thoughts:

Cello is the prophylactic of the cigar world that is it will help prevent the cigars in the humi from multiplying too rapidly. While this can be a good thing I prefer the "pull out method". Just like in the sexual world pulling out works most of the time.

To complete the pull out method you look through the humidor for the biggest baddest tastiest piece you can get your hands on and when you are ready you pull it out of there. Once you have whipped it out take it back to a secluded place and proceed to do your thang.

While not 100% effective it will prevent most occurrences of overpopulation. Side effects can include: _uneven burn, loose ash, oil burn, nasal drip, sun spots, roaming charges, poor gas mileage, tight ash, male patter baldness, dog catching worms, bald tires, and heart palpatations._ You should consult your doctor to determine if you are healthy enough for cigar smoking activity.

Sorry guys and girls we already had cigars marrying and inappropriate fondling of cigars earlier on in this thread I had to take it one step further. My personal feeling is dont worry store them how they came just dont complain if you are smoking one and your herfing buddy whips another out in front of you with or without cello.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

it seems to me that keeping the cello on would reduce any sort of beetle risk being that they do no have access to the cigar itself. would this be a safe assumption?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

However they come they stay.


----------



## kckelly54 (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to struggle with this. Found no cello, no protection. With cello, cigar doesn't breathe as well. Someone here said they clip the end of the cello. I've been doing this for several months and I _think_ I get the best of both worlds, but it could be a placebo.....


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> it seems to me that keeping the cello on would reduce any sort of beetle risk being that they do no have access to the cigar itself. would this be a safe assumption?


I've never personally run into beetles in my stash, but I've read that they can eat through the cello.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I used to always smoke them with the cellos on, but as my palate has matured I don't do that anymore. What? Something I said?:caked:


----------

